# d7000 u1 and u2 settings



## 9ballprodigy (Nov 24, 2011)

hello forum,

i've been playing around with the u1 and u2 settings on my d7000 since i went to a picnic and shot some candid portraits as well as some friends playing football and volleyball. i normally shoot in M and i've been doing fine until i came across these situations that required some major setting changes. so i was thinking about setting u1 for still life (flowers, product, and maybe architecture) and portraiture and u2 for sports, reportage, and street shooting.

right now these are my settings. please let me know where i should make some changes

U1- auto iso 3200, minimum shutter speed of 1/80s. auto 39 point af-s. spot metering and auto WB.
U2- 39-point 3d tracking, af-c, auto iso 3200, minimum 1/80s, center-weighted metering, and auto WB. (i find i have to use the ae-l/af-l button with these settings. half shutter focusing doesn't work)

i plan on using M for everything else (like landscape). and my primary go-to lens is a 50mm 1.8g. although i will use the 18-105mm vr if i have no idea what to expect from the situation. i will be using a 55-300mm for outdoor sports.

also, on a side note, if there anyway to get auto-focus lock on a subject without holding down the ae-l/af-l button?

thanks in advance.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 24, 2011)

You are just shooting at ISO 3200 ALL of the time? Why would anyone do that? 


As for your Screen Name... Love it. I used to shoot 9 ball... A LOT. It's paid for a LOT of camera gear for me! LOL!


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Nov 24, 2011)

No no. The 3200 auto iso is a feature in the d7000 that allows you to preset a range of iso sensitivity that you are willing to shoot at. For me, I won't shoot anything above 3200 typically. So the camera will adjust the iso accordingly so I can keep the desired shutter speed. It's basically S mode except it affects the iso and not the aperture. The camera will choose the lowest ISo possible for me to shoot at my desired shutterspeed without changing the aperture.And yeah, it's been a while since I shot some pool, but it was my screen name for the longest time, so I didn't change it.


----------

